
Microsoft acquires open source SharePoint killer, Mayan EDMS - karinato
https://docs.mayan-edms.com/releases/3.4.html
======
aminoson
LOL! Good one. Though, don't give them any ideas ^_^

------
loneviking
Funny and scary at the same time...

------
PassingCroft
LMAO!

